# الحب زي الرز اتقل عليه عشان يستوي



## Coptic MarMar (26 يناير 2008)

*بجد حبنى قوى و شدنى ليه من أول مرة شوفته ..


جملة بتسمعها كتيير من أى واحدة أو واحد
بعد معرفة الطرف التانى بدقائق أو حتى ساعات
طيب الإحساس المتلهوج المتسرع دا جه إمتى وإزاى معرفش .. 
تلاقى الواحد أو الواحدة من دول أو لما تشوفه وتبصله تحس من شكله أو لبسه إنه مختلف وتقول فى مخها أيوه هو دا وهو فى نفس الوقت يلعب فى مخه نفس الحوار إللى نشأ نتيجة إن الإثنين أول مرة يشوفو بعض مش أكتر .
ويتطور الموقف من خلال النظرات المتبادلة بين الإثنين (تبقى مصيبه لو واحد فيهم نظره ضعيف )
وبيتطور أكتر واكتر لما يقفوا يتعرفوا على بعض صحيح بيبقى وقع الصدمة كبير لما يبدأ كل واحد منهم فى الكلام يعنى هو يلاقيها مش بتتكلم بنفس طريقة الكلام الجذابة إللى كان رسمها لها فى خياله أول ماشفها من 5 دقائق ولا هى تلاقى صوته دافى زى ما كان شكله بيدل بس بينتهى المشهد الجامد ده
بنصر
لكلا الطرفين وبتتبادل أرقام التليفونات..

* ألو ياسمين تصورى مادانيش غير 65 ميسد وماكلمنيش إلا 7 مرات من الصبح ..



* عادى يا بنتى أكيد وراه شغل أصبرى شوية معلش

ونرجع للمتلهوجين المتسرعين اللى بيفضلوا طول الليل بعد تبادل الرهائن قصدى نمر التليفونات يبصوا للنمرة ويسبلولها على أساس إن النمرة بتدل على شخصية صاحبها 

( نمرة الولد إللى فيها رقم 6 كتيير معناها إنو بتاع بنات ونمرة البنت إللى فيها رقم 4 كتيير معناها إن البنت بتحب تشتغل الأولاد .. شوفتو الفلسفة) ! .


وأثر البحلقة للنمرة يؤدى إلى تخيل إن النمرة بتنبض وبتدق دقات أسرع من دقات قلب التنين الأخضر والاشتغالة الأكبر إن فيه بعض البنات تقولك دى النمرة دافية بجد دا شكله بيحبنى لأ هيحبنى أهه لو يبعت sms حتى دا كان قلبى ينهار من هزات الفيبريشن المتوحشة ويفضل الطرفين على كده لغاية ما واحد يقرر يرفع سماعة التليفون ويكلم الثانى ..

* ألووو ياسمين إلحقينى تخيلى ما رنش من 3 دقائق ونص مش قادرة أفكر أو استحمل .

* يابنتى اتقلى واهدى على الرز لغاية ما يستوى ..

لا وممكن يشيط لو قلبته بقولك أنا هاكلمه وخلاص .. معلش صاحبتى تانى بس خلونا مع المتسرعين و المتلهوجين إللى يفضلوا يتكلموا و يتكلموا ثم يتكلموا وبعد ذلك يتكلموا ودا على اعتقاد منهم إنهم لما يتكلموا كتيير دا هيسرع التهاب المشاعر من الأصل .. ودا طبعاً مش صحيح لأنهم بيعملوا ذى ست البيت البليدة إللى بتبقى عايزة تعمل أكلة سريعة فى ثوانى فبتطلع حاجة متجمدة وشبعانه ثلج من الفريزر وتدخلها الميكرويف علشان تستوى صحيح بيبقى شكلها سخن وجميل بس بيبقى لسه فيها ثلج وطعمها وحش وطبعاً ضار صحياً .
بعد فترة من مكالمات ودخولات وخروجات وعتابات وآهات المتلهوجين المتسربعين واللى هما أنفسهم مش عرفين دا كله على أساس إيه أصلاً بيوصلوا كل واحد فيهم للحقيقة المرة والبشعة إللى وصلولها بعد عناء وتعب .. تخيلوا إيه يطلعوا مش بيحبو بعض ولا ينفعوا لبعض أصلاً .*​


----------



## totty (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحب زي الرز اتقل عليه عشان يستوي*

_هههههههههههههههههههه
ليكى حق يا مرمر
طبعا طبعا دا كلام فاضى(لعب عيال)
بس بجد موضوع مهم
لان فى بنات كتير بالطريقه دى
وتبقى خلاص بقه كأنها لقت  اللى بدور عليه طول حياتها
وتكون حياتها دى اصلا قد ايه(متعديش ال 17 سنه)
ههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى اووى يا مرمر_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحب زي الرز اتقل عليه عشان يستوي*

*ميرسى لمرورك ياتوتى ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحب زي الرز اتقل عليه عشان يستوي*

*موضوع جميل يامرمر 
وفعلا الكلام ده الالى بيحصل اليومين دول 
وربنا يكون فى عنا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مرسىىىىىى ياباشا على الموضوع الجميل ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحب زي الرز اتقل عليه عشان يستوي*

*ميرسى لمرورك يا كوكو ونورت الموضوع *​


----------



## mero_engel (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحب زي الرز اتقل عليه عشان يستوي*

*موضوع تحفه يا مرمر*
*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل*
*وفعلا دا موجود وبيحصل*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحب زي الرز اتقل عليه عشان يستوي*

*ميرسى لمرورك يا ميرو ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر*​


----------



## mrmr120 (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحب زي الرز اتقل عليه عشان يستوي*

موضوع جميل يامرمر 
وبكل سهولة وبساطة بيقول اننا مش نتسرع فى الحب 
والمكالمات والخروجات 
بجد ميرسى للموضوع الجميل دة​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحب زي الرز اتقل عليه عشان يستوي*

*ميرسى لمرورك يامرمورة ونورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحب زي الرز اتقل عليه عشان يستوي*

*الموضوع لذيذ جدا و مهم جدا

ميرسى على الموضوع

وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## gigi angel (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: الحب زي الرز اتقل عليه عشان يستوي*

موضوع جميل اوىىىىىىىىىىىىى 

وبجد عندك حق وده بيحصل كتير اوى الايام دى


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب زي الرز اتقل عليه عشان يستوي*

موضوع سكر زيك يا مرمورره .....ميررررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا معاكى .


----------



## vetaa (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب زي الرز اتقل عليه عشان يستوي*

موضوع جمييييييل
وبجد دة اساسا مش حب
دة اخرة فعلا لعب عيال (هزار)

ربنا معانا ويرحمنا
وربنا يوفقك


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب زي الرز اتقل عليه عشان يستوي*



> * ألو ياسمين تصورى مادانيش غير 65 ميسد وماكلمنيش إلا 7 مرات من الصبح ..


  عوذ افتح شكرة شبه موبنيل ولا فودفون واسميها حبيبه كول او اتقل على الرروز شبكة جديده لو كونت عوذ تحبه  ويوم الفلانتني اغلى  سعر الدقيقة  ههههههههههههههههه
 موضوع كوميدى بس ده الحقيقة الى بنشوفها فى الكليه  وبعدين تلقى الود بيعيط وهى تعيط  وتحسى اانى الدنيا وقفه  وفى الاخر هو فين اسمه ايه او اسمها ايه يا عم افتكر لنا حاجة عدله والاتنين يطلعه فى بعض القطط الفطسنه  وتنتهى الحكايه هاتى دبدبى  وانته خدى دبدبيك وتستمر الحياة وتروح الدبديب لنظره جديده هههههههههههههه
واتقل على الروز لحد ما يشيط عشان مش تاكله ترميه ههههههههههههه​


----------



## الملك العقرب (2 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب زي الرز اتقل عليه عشان يستوي*

فعلا صح عك حق انا من راي ان لاذم الواحد يدي الحاجة حقها ايه المشكلة لو الواحد صبر شوية مهو كدا كدا هيصبر غاظ بعنه لحد ما الاتنين يكونوا نفسهم و غير كدا الحب زي الزرعة الصالحة لاذم يمر عليها وقت عشان عودها يشتد و يكبر بس الي متاكد منه اننا جميعا نبحث عن الحب لكن هو الذي يجدنا في النهاية مرسي يا مراميرو ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب زي الرز اتقل عليه عشان يستوي*



ينبوع المحبة قال:


> *الموضوع لذيذ جدا و مهم جدا
> 
> ميرسى على الموضوع
> 
> وربنا يعوض تعبك​*



*ميرسى لمرورك يا ينبوع ونورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب زي الرز اتقل عليه عشان يستوي*



germen قال:


> موضوع جميل اوىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> 
> وبجد عندك حق وده بيحصل كتير اوى الايام دى



*ميرسى لمرورك يا جيرمين ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب زي الرز اتقل عليه عشان يستوي*



Dona Nabil قال:


> موضوع سكر زيك يا مرمورره .....ميررررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا معاكى .



*ميرسى لمرورك يا دونا ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب زي الرز اتقل عليه عشان يستوي*



vetaa قال:


> موضوع جمييييييل
> وبجد دة اساسا مش حب
> دة اخرة فعلا لعب عيال (هزار)
> 
> ...



*ميرسى لمرورك يا فيتا ونورتى الموضوع ياقمر*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب زي الرز اتقل عليه عشان يستوي*



PLEASE BE CLEAR قال:


> عوذ افتح شكرة شبه موبنيل ولا فودفون واسميها حبيبه كول او اتقل على الرروز شبكة جديده لو كونت عوذ تحبه  ويوم الفلانتني اغلى  سعر الدقيقة  ههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع كوميدى بس ده الحقيقة الى بنشوفها فى الكليه  وبعدين تلقى الود بيعيط وهى تعيط  وتحسى اانى الدنيا وقفه  وفى الاخر هو فين اسمه ايه او اسمها ايه يا عم افتكر لنا حاجة عدله والاتنين يطلعه فى بعض القطط الفطسنه  وتنتهى الحكايه هاتى دبدبى  وانته خدى دبدبيك وتستمر الحياة وتروح الدبديب لنظره جديده هههههههههههههه
> واتقل على الروز لحد ما يشيط عشان مش تاكله ترميه ههههههههههههه​



*تعليقك لذيذ اوى ههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل ونورت الموضوع*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (3 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: الحب زي الرز اتقل عليه عشان يستوي*



الملك العقرب قال:


> فعلا صح عك حق انا من راي ان لاذم الواحد يدي الحاجة حقها ايه المشكلة لو الواحد صبر شوية مهو كدا كدا هيصبر غاظ بعنه لحد ما الاتنين يكونوا نفسهم و غير كدا الحب زي الزرعة الصالحة لاذم يمر عليها وقت عشان عودها يشتد و يكبر بس الي متاكد منه اننا جميعا نبحث عن الحب لكن هو الذي يجدنا في النهاية مرسي يا مراميرو ربنا يبارك حياتك



*ميرسى لمرورك يا ملك ونورت الموضوع*​


----------

